# Lobitz68's Lawn Journal



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm a new member to the site, but I've been progressively getting crazier about the lawn and finally decided to join...

These are a couple pics from last year (year two)...


















And the year before (year one)...










*21Apr2019* 
- Dethatched (highest setting)
- Raked thatch
- Mowed
- Milorganite @ .75 lbs N/k
- Applied humic acid @ 1oz/k
- Applied Prodiamine @ 0.25oz/k


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What an intro! Welcome to TLF. Those wide stripes look great. What is your kbg cultivar?


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

@g-man I'm not entirely sure. The home was built a couple years before I moved in and sodded by the builder/original owner... This year the addiction goes to the next level as I await the arrival of my JD greens mower.


----------

